# Wisconsin



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Any one heard of any good breeders in Wisconsin. I live in central WI now but am willing to travel a bit if need be. I cant find any and want to look at getting another female. We have pet stores, thats it. My two now are from pet stores but I wanted to look into a breeder this time maybe. Ive posted before but didnt get much back in response so maybe this time someone will know. Thanks


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

I found this list of breeders in Wisconsin:
http://www.altpet.net/rodents/WI.shtml

Hope I helped!


----------

